# Airtel's "Net Expert" - What is it?



## sakumar79 (May 18, 2007)

Hi all,
    Today, an Airtel rep came to my home and told me that he had to install this software called Net Expert on my system... Said it would diagnose problems in the connection... I told him I would have to check it out first before I install it on my comp...

     Are all airtel customers getting this software installed? I am from Madurai... People from other cities, please post your experience with this software...

Arun


----------



## clmlbx (May 18, 2007)

yes , this software is safe . 

This will diagnoise your pc ( in case of any problems )and give some solutions before u have to call customer care


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 18, 2007)

Yes, i got this installed on PC last week. 

Basically, the 24x7 connections were on PPPOE setting in roter. Now they are doing all to Bridging. The software will just check if all setting are in place. You can also chat with tech support. IT also generates a request code....give that to tect support on phone and they will help you easily in solving the probs


----------



## kalpik (May 18, 2007)

LOL! An airtel dude came to my house too to install it.. I was running ubuntu that time.. I just promptly stood up and gave my chair to him! He looked at the screen, clicked here and there.. And then he said "sir, yeh kaunsa windows hai?" hahaha


----------



## clmlbx (May 18, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> LOL! An airtel dude came to my house too to install it.. I was running ubuntu that time.. I just promptly stood up and gave my chair to him! He looked at the screen, clicked here and there.. And then he said "sir, yeh kaunsa windows hai?" hahaha


 

hahahahah   

I could not stop my self to reply this .


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2007)

^^ let them know there are ppl who are using other OS too.


----------



## amitava82 (May 18, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> LOL! An airtel dude came to my house too to install it.. I was running ubuntu that time.. I just promptly stood up and gave my chair to him! He looked at the screen, clicked here and there.. And then he said "sir, yeh kaunsa windows hai?" hahaha


LOL  Then What did he do? do they have linux version also?


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

Of course they don't.

I have to say though, BSNL is doing a really good job with DataOne. I took a connection for my uncle's home and I was apprehensive about the fact that they had Windows 98 installed on their computer. I thought I would have a tough time searching for drivers and what not but to my pleasant surprise, they gave me a CD which had an index.html file with information about how there is some problem in Windows 98 that Microsoft has released a hot-fix for and that I should install it first before installing the drivers. Not only that, both the hot-fix and the drivers were there on the CD itself. When the drivers were installed, it automatically asked me for the username and password and placed a shortcut on the desktop.
I have become a fan of DataOne. Plus, they also had drivers, etc. for Linux on that CD. And it was also mentioned that Windows XP and Mac OS X do not need any drivers. (Vista hadn't been released then.) Great stuff.


----------



## cynosure (May 20, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> LOL! An airtel dude came to my house too to install it.. I was running ubuntu that time.. I just promptly stood up and gave my chair to him! He looked at the screen, clicked here and there.. And then he said "sir, yeh kaunsa windows hai?" hahaha



I use ubuntu too. The guy said: "Sir maine college mein linux padhne ke liye Rs. 15K jama kiya they but phir main gaya nahi wahan." He also gave his word to send another rep. who knew linux. But that guy never came. 
The rep. was also unable to install the net expert on Win2k. He said he'll come on sunday and never came.


----------



## boosters (May 21, 2007)

I am using a 64Kb/s speed and a modem is beetex 100 CX , should i also install this tool. and where to find this tool.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 21, 2007)

> LOL! An airtel dude came to my house too to install it.. I was running ubuntu that time.. I just promptly stood up and gave my chair to him! He looked at the screen, clicked here and there.. And then he said "sir, yeh kaunsa windows hai?" hahaha



Once an airtel technician came to my home & upon looking my Windows XP desktop with Windowblinds & rest of the stardock apps he said "Linux hai kya" . 

Then one came recently, & good thing he knew what Vista is.


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> I am using a 64Kb/s speed and a modem is beetex 100 CX , should i also install this tool. and where to find this tool.



You should ask the airtel people. I think this tool is for everyone who has a PC. Its just a set of tweaking apps and every braodband connection can profit from it.


----------



## freakbaba (Aug 22, 2008)

yesterday only i got a new airtel connection and with it also came netexpert...it looks quite easy what with generating requests, troubleshooting et al...

but today for some reason i had to format my system...

so from where can i download and install netexpert..

thanks!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 22, 2008)

freakbaba said:


> yesterday only i got a new airtel connection and with it also came netexpert...it looks quite easy what with generating requests, troubleshooting et al...
> 
> but today for some reason i had to format my system...
> 
> ...


yes, download from here, right sidebar flash.
*www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Broadband+Internet/Services/NetXpert/



kalpik said:


> LOL! An airtel dude came to my house too to install it.. I was running ubuntu that time.. I just promptly stood up and gave my chair to him! He looked at the screen, clicked here and there.. And then he said "sir, yeh kaunsa windows hai?" hahaha


Actually, they are not perfect technician. Airtel hire many such persons to do such simple click works. They know only how to do next-> next .

For rest problem, they dont have any words.



boosters said:


> I am using a 64Kb/s speed and a modem is beetex 100 CX , should i also install this tool. and where to find this tool.


yes, you can install NetExpert. Its for all Airtel BB customers using DSL technology.
Download link:
*www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Broadband+Internet/Services/NetXpert/



sakumar79 said:


> Hi all,
> Today, an Airtel rep came to my home and told me that he had to install this software called Net Expert on my system... Said it would diagnose problems in the connection... I told him I would have to check it out first before I install it on my comp...
> 
> Are all airtel customers getting this software installed? I am from Madurai... People from other cities, please post your experience with this software...
> ...


Its safe and useful. Just try it, if you don't like, you can uninstall it anytime.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

sakumar79 said:


> Hi all,
> Today, an Airtel rep came to my home and told me that he had to install this software called Net Expert on my system... Said it would diagnose problems in the connection... I told him I would have to check it out first before I install it on my comp...
> 
> Are all airtel customers getting this software installed? I am from Madurai... People from other cities, please post your experience with this software...
> ...


Dont worry its perfectly safe 



kalpik said:


> LOL! An airtel dude came to my house too to install it.. I was running ubuntu that time.. I just promptly stood up and gave my chair to him! He looked at the screen, clicked here and there.. And then he said "sir, yeh kaunsa windows hai?" hahaha


hahahahahaa


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok.......
I had NetExpert installed wen I got d connection for d first time.............
There after my PC got formatted 4-5 times(windows of course!!!)
And I never installed it..............

Is it necessary to have it on my PC??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 22, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Ok.......
> I had NetExpert installed wen I got d connection for d first time.............
> There after my PC got formatted 4-5 times(windows of course!!!)
> And I never installed it..............
> ...


Not necessary, if you dont feel its need, dont installed it. But its always good to have Netexpert.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 22, 2008)

[off-topic]
hmm... Lots of BUMPING in ThinkDigit Forum now a days...

Post No. 12 --> *21-05-2007*, 05:30 PM 
Post No. 13 --> Today, 12:19 AM ( *22-08-2008* )

I think, people started to love old threads... 
[/off-topic]


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2008)

Garbage said:


> [off-topic]
> I think, people started to love old threads...
> [/off-topic]



That means................
1>People are reading old thrds
2>Newbies are ACTUALLY searching b4 posting


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the Net Xpert software disabled from the start up registry. Also,for using the connection on my father's laptop, all I had to do was connect the cable, that's all, not one thing more!


----------

